# visa



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

when applying for a tourist visa to australia does immi ask to see your ticket before they grant the visa, like if there there are restrictions on the visa like no further stay then we wont buy the ticket , if no restrictions on the visa then we will buy the ticket. we want to see the visa first before we buy a ticket.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

holly1 said:


> when applying for a tourist visa to australia does immi ask to see your ticket before they grant the visa, like if there there are restrictions on the visa like no further stay then we wont buy the ticket , if no restrictions on the visa then we will buy the ticket. we want to see the visa first before we buy a ticket.


Visa applications from Asian passport holders need to be accompanied by a ticket / itinerary

It is a chicken and egg situation

Best is to buy a fully refundable ticket so if the visa goes south, atleast you can refund a fair part of the ticket

Some embassies don't accept paper itinerary

If the applicant has travelled to Australia before they maybe a bit lax and accept just an itinerary which a travel agent can do, booking the seats!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I applied for a visa for my husband who is American on-line. Have you tried using it? It will tell you what visa you'll need. There is a fee of AUD$ 20.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

American passport holders traveling to Australia are visa exempt and only need a ETA.

same doesn't apply to Filipino passport holder heading to Australia !!


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> I applied for a visa for my husband who is American on-line. Have you tried using it? It will tell you what visa you'll need. There is a fee of AUD$ 20.


yes she has applied online ,and we are still waiting, But the fee is now $130 aus, thanks. its not easy though i am australian she is phillpn i had to write a letter inviting her to aus and show my bank details and my passport details, she had to get a letter from her employer to say she worked there and other things then it was all emailed to Korea and we are still waiting. cheers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

holly1 said:


> yes she has applied online ,and we are still waiting, But the fee is now $130 aus, thanks. its not easy though i am australian she is phillpn i had to write a letter inviting her to aus and show my bank details and my passport details, she had to get a letter from her employer to say she worked there and other things then it was all emailed to Korea and we are still waiting. cheers.


I am keen to know the outcome  

Good luck in any case!


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> I am keen to know the outcome
> 
> Good luck in any case!


I dought there will be an out come now and this is why.

she applied online about 7 weeks ago, and payed $130.sent the application off to sole k area. They emailed back asking for more information, So she had to send 8 attachments with her email, 
She needed to get a letter from her employer stating she had a job to go back to.,a copy of her passport. an email from me saying i will support her while she is here, an invitation email from me , copy of my passport, copy of my bank testament. So we did that and she emailed it all off again, Just made the 28 day deadline to do it in.
Two days later every thing came back saying the file was two big and gmail could not send it, So after a lot of working out how to do it she set gmail so it could send bigger emails, and sent it all off again two weeks ago.
we have been waiting ever since, I personally think it has all got lost some where .
The $130 has gone from my bank account so we sit and wait.

All this is true, but remember my fiance is no good on computers, neither am i, I think its all been sent some where , who knows where, Its not easy having to deal with 4 countries ,AUS, JAP,PHILS,and KOREA. just so she can get a tourist visa to aus, Nothing is processed in Japan any more its all sent to Korea. and all this has to be done by some one that has no idea what she is doing.

Ecureilx please dont pick holes in this statement because it is all true. be leave it or not.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Ecureilx please dont pick holes in this statement because it is all true. be leave it or not.


I am not picking holes in your statement, but it is the first time I heard that Filipino passport holders can apply for visa online !

Just keen to know how it pans out !

Chill mate, I am not here to discourage you or doubt you !!!!


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> I am not picking holes in your statement, but it is the first time I heard that Filipino passport holders can apply for visa online !
> 
> Just keen to know how it pans out !
> 
> Chill mate, I am not here to discourage you or doubt you !!!!


 yer i know. just that this all over the place at the moment. 
I dought she even applied for the correct visa, like i said she has no idea what she is doing and i cant do it for her i tried that and immi said its her visa she has to do it, 
May be you are correct Philippines may not be able to apply online. 
last 3 times a travel agent did it for her,
It really dont matter any way now, because if they put a no further stay restriction on her visa then our plans are shot to pieces any way, 
and i dont think being who she is will get her a visa with out restrictions.


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

Basically what they are asking you to prove is she isn't planning on staying here in Australia longer than time applied for, its also why you would require flight details too. Other things that could help is copies of bills and accounts, rental agreements, bookings of any tourist type things she's intending to do while she is here. The 28 days is a guide only I believe and you shouldn't be too concerned about that. My guess is they'll grant the visa but ask you as the sponsor to post a bond, I think it's normally 5k Aussie. 

Good luck


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> I am keen to know the outcome
> 
> Good luck in any case!


 I just looked on the australian government web site and as far as i can see a visitors visa to australia will cost any thing from $130 to $335 depending how long you want to come for,
and it says you need to be the passport holder of a certen country, and the philippines IS one of those countries now. they have added a lot more countries to the list,


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

kingi said:


> Basically what they are asking you to prove is she isn't planning on staying here in Australia longer than time applied for, its also why you would require flight details too. Other things that could help is copies of bills and accounts, rental agreements, bookings of any tourist type things she's intending to do while she is here. The 28 days is a guide only I believe and you shouldn't be too concerned about that. My guess is they'll grant the visa but ask you as the sponsor to post a bond, I think it's normally 5k Aussie.
> 
> Good luck


She has been here 3 times before, and i never had to post a bond. and the first time they put 
NO further stay on her passport, that means you can not stay or reapply for an extension on your visa,
2nd time they put no further travel on her visa, that means cant travel any where else.
3rd time there was no restrictions at all, that means could have got married here and reapplied for a onshore partner visa, and she could have stayed. BUT she was still married at that time so we could not do that.so she had to go back.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I just looked on the australian government web site and as far as i can see a visitors visa to australia will cost any thing from $130 to $335 depending how long you want to come for,
> and it says you need to be the passport holder of a certen country, and the philippines IS one of those countries now. they have added a lot more countries to the list,


You are right

Visitor visa (subclass 600)


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

With the bond it's decided case by case, so just because you haven't needed it before it doesn't mean this time you won't. Repeated visits will cause suspicions rather than ease them for immigration I think...


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

kingi said:


> With the bond it's decided case by case, so just because you haven't needed it before it doesn't mean this time you won't. Repeated visits will cause suspicions rather than ease them for immigration I think...


 yes i think you are correct there, same as visa restrictions, just because there were none last time does not mean there will be none next time. cheers.

I have noticed with a lot of australian government web sites they will tell you some thing and make it sound so easy, then on the end they will have a big fat, PLEASE NOTE. then they will tell you all the things that will stop you from doing what you want to do. very good at doing that.
for eg. they now include a philippine passport holder to be able to get a tourist visa online so simple.
and then they want to know what you had for breakfast and the last time you went to the toilet before they grant a visa .


----------

